# Animal Control Spartanburg Animal Services



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I loved this picture. I had to post it for the feel good value of it. It rocks when Animal Control unites with TNR!
*Spartanburg Animal Services
*

* Officer Mike released “Mittens” this morning back to her colony near a local park. The SAS Team has TNR’d 174 feral cats this year, Zero feral cats killed.
*


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

This is great. I agree, I love when Animal Control does such a great service. I am a big fan of Animal Control. I have had many, many interactions here with them over the years and have always been impressed with their courtesy, service and professionalism. They have some really great people working there. AC is who stocks our local Petsmart with kitties. This is a great way to get the cats out in the public eye. We found our Winnie that way. I have adopted Lacey and Jack from AC, too. Great organization (here in Va Beach anyways).


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

That is great, that they are doing this in some places, and hopefully more places will do the same thing. I think it's the best chance we have at getting a real handle on the cat population. I think if this were more common, AC doing TNR, they might just get some workers that actually have a heart. Seems, in my experience, that most of the AC workers I have met and heard about just seem to have no heart at all, which I think is a quality they would want their workers to have at this job, since if you had a bunch of real animal loving people in these positions, they might not be able to do what all they do. Maybe I'm way off, and don't make sense, but that's just what I thought when I saw this picture.


----------



## hunterseat (Feb 23, 2013)

LOVE it!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is brilliant!


----------

